# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  Bitfinex, crypto-currency exchange trading and currency-storage platform, iFinex Inc., Taipei, Taiwan, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Website - bitfinex.com

youtube.com/Bitfinexexchange

facebook.com/bitfinex1

twitter.com/bitfinex

Bitfinex on Wikipedia

CEO - J. L. van der Velde

----------


## Airicist

profitgid.ru/birzha-kriptovalyut-bitfinex.html

----------


## Airicist

Bitfinex криптобиржа. Обзор, регистрация, торговля.

Published on Nov 15, 2017

----------


## Airicist

"Обзор биржи Bitfinex — инструкция пользователя"

November 21, 2017

----------

